# what size fan for a small room?



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Oct 3, 2006)

Im looking at the votex fans for exhaust.  My only question is that my room is 2' x 4' x 8'.  A 6" Vortex moves 449CFM....that seems like a lot for such a small room....i dont want do draw in so much air that I actually keep the room cooler than is needed for growth....anyone have any idea what CFM i should aim for?
Peace


----------



## HGB (Oct 4, 2006)

W x L x (H x 0.8) will give you the cfm needed for a 1 minute exchange....


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Oct 4, 2006)

6" vortec fan would be the smallest I would buy....


----------



## Tonto (Oct 5, 2006)

HGB said:
			
		

> W x L x (H x 0.8) will give you the cfm needed for a 1 minute exchange....


 
So you're saying that a 51.2cfm fan will move the whole room of air in one minute? How is that? The total cubic feet of his room would be 64ft^3. That says to me that a 64CFM (cubic feet per minute) would be what would do it.... why the multiplier of .8??

A fan that moves 600+cfm's should move 10x the room's air in a minute.... sounds sufficient to me....


----------



## HGB (Oct 6, 2006)

Fluid1 said:
			
		

> So you're saying that a 51.2cfm fan will move the whole room of air in one minute? How is that? The total cubic feet of his room would be 64ft^3. That says to me that a 64CFM (cubic feet per minute) would be what would do it.... why the multiplier of .8??
> 
> A fan that moves 600+cfm's should move 10x the room's air in a minute.... sounds sufficient to me....



tiss your basic green house air exchange..... thats all that is needed for a 1 minute turn around of air only with a proper intake 3 times the size of the exshuast.... 

i just took the question as a basic one of how to replace the air as no mention of heat was made...

thats just a starting point number of the cfm's needed in the best of conditions..

I'm vent'n a 10x10 with a 465 and a 200 cfm right now


----------

